# R35?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

Is the R35 going to come to the US? If so, is it going to be AWD and Twin turbo? Also... is it going to be sold as a Nissan or as an Infiniti?


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

i think that the closest we will ever get to the r35 will be infiniti's G35 sports coupe


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

I heard that we are going to get a GTR (the new one, whose concept was shown in the Tokyo Auto Show). I think it'll be an Infiniti with a V8. The Japanese will get a V6 twin turbo. Horsepower will be about the same for both. Note, this is what I heard quite a while ago and may be outdated.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

tkyan said:


> *I heard that we are going to get a GTR (the new one, whose concept was shown in the Tokyo Auto Show). I think it'll be an Infiniti with a V8. The Japanese will get a V6 twin turbo. Horsepower will be about the same for both. Note, this is what I heard quite a while ago and may be outdated. *


when it was shown the CEO of Nissan said that this is the first GT-R available with a left steering wheel, making it possible to import it worldwide. Don't know if they decided to go back on that.

and why should I bitch, anyways. It will be years before I can afford it. And that's if everything goes my way and an NBA team decides to sign me to a 7 year contract without seeing me play.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hmm and I'm sure both the twin turbo and V8 will get the same gas mileage too? DAMN we have enough V8's in this country already. We need japan turbo power! Enough shit-talking domestic owners. If I want a V8 I'll buy a mustang.

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

i saw a pic of that car a few days ago but its not called the R35.. i have no idia what it is but it looks nasy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

It's just a concept, and as a concept, I like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

tkyan said:


> *It's just a concept, and as a concept, I like it. *


The thing looks like a pice of futuristic junk. as a concept.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually the infinti has been selling in Japan as the V35 Skyline for about a year .I know this is the sedan but check this out.
http://www.nikkyo.gr.jp/stock/stock3.asp?s2_code=11637
btw the pics enlarge .


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

infrared said:


> *Actually the infinti has been selling in Japan as the V35 Skyline for about a year .I know this is the sedan but check this out.
> http://www.nikkyo.gr.jp/stock/stock3.asp?s2_code=11637
> btw the pics enlarge . *


That link needs a login. Are you talking about the Infiniti G35?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

sorry I'll try to save the pics and upload them and yes it is the Infiniti G35


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

hey 
i need help posting the pics


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

infrared said:


> *hey
> i need help posting the pics *


if u r using explorer right click on the pic, copy it's address than when you go to post it click on the IMG button and paste address in there. got it?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Well here goes,
sorry didnt work


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I have them saved though, so I'll try something else.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

infrared said:


> *I have them saved though, so I'll try something else. *


try www.printroom.com


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Here are the pics, plus one I found of a 400R.
Here's another album I found its interesting,
Sorry for the delay.
Dre
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291406079 http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4291836227


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

^they dont work^


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

sorry I dont know what the problem is I tried them on another computer and it worked.It may be your browser I use netscape.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo 400R

(does this work for y'all?)


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*V35 Skyline AKA G35 with Nissan Badging*

Here are the pics (look identical to our G, except its RHD)









Exterior Shot









Interior Shot

Looks like the USDM G35...one badass family sedan 
-From Freshalloy.com (w/permission)-


















*Edit:*_ Tried using a diff URL for the top pix._


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pics I had given up


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: V35 Skyline AKA G35 with Nissan Badging*



stealthb14 said:


> *
> 
> Looks like the USDM G35...one badass family sedan
> 
> Edit: . *



i saw an old guy driving one and i was totally starring at the car at a red light...old fart...probably never even heard of a skyline...


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Its sad to say that skylines days of a TT car have passed due to stifer polution laws. But we will always have the r32,33,and 34. But the new skylines are still tight.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I heard rumors of a supercharged-VQ in the next GT-R...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*R35 Skyline GTR *image intensive***

Well I found the info on this site/thread but I didn't see anything on here about it that had lots of photos, so i decided to bring it on nissanforums for your quick viewing pleasure. check out the new officially released photos of the R35 GTR concept.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

They made a not very nice looking car (350Z) into an even uglier car.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey! I like the 350Z! Anyways, from what I understand, that is still a concept. I think the design is going to be slightly different. How? I'm not sure. We'll see. The headlights need to be changed, along with some bits of the overall design, we should be able to see how the R35 is an evolution of the R34...ya know what I mean?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, the only thing that i see about it sharing with the R34 is the tail lights, and the overall stance of the vehicle. Other than that, its not very skyline-ish looking to me.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i love the interior but hate the extrerior.. the exterior is liek WTF??!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

That car is Saweeeeeeeet, Love the interior. Also love the exterior. Its kinda got that cross between a shelby cobra and a skyline. Soo sweet i want to touch the hinney.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

the only thing they should change on that concept is the front bumper. i like the head lights and evrything from the hood and back, just that big gap......uh, i dunno, doesnt sit well.:-/ just that front bumper.....please please please


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

man. WTF!!! If Nissan keeps this shit up there a gonner. I give up.

The design team must be a bunch of junkies.

(This is my version of a Nissan design team talking over a couple of snorts of some hardcore sh!t...)

hey, what do you want to do about a trunk?

ah, [email protected]#k it, just chop it off or blend it in

Yeah, make it like the altima, just charge more.

OK, just make sure that nothing good about this or any of our cars make it to the U.S. and corperate will stay happy

yeah, Now let's get back to designing another SUV. But this time lets make it bigger then the excursion F350XLT twin-cab 8-door duelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*lowering the bar*

You're seriously telling me that they are actually selling the G35 in Japan as a Skyline?
If that's true, it's like the '70 Chevelle and the 454. They're trying to subsititute something that may be a great car, but is nowhere near the caliber performance of it's predecessor. 

By the way, I didn't think the concept R35 looked anything like what I would want in a 4th-gen skyline (of course, not like I would have the money within years either). 
Oh well, maybe I'm just too much of a performance purist for government regulation.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Its true they are selling the G35 in japan as the skyline. If you don't belive me then goto Nissan of Japans home page and look for the skyline and you'll see its the G35.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

i did not read the second page of this thread but you guys need to polish up on your nissan knowlege... its V35 not R35


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*R35*

the R35 wich i have seen in tokyo is a replica of the infiniti yes it is AWD and it is TT and it runs 12's it has nice interior and it is coming to the u.s. after it comes out just like my R34 i got 1 when it first came out wich was 7 years after


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Since its considered an import the r35 Skyline cant be a replica now can it that and the fact that it was selling in Japan since late 2000.
They havent made a Gt version yet so there's still hope .


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I hate it. 
looks like the off spring of a 350Z and a TT coupe.
BTW Blueboost, Skylines are not known for thier trunk. Mine's a 4door and I have to put my groceries in the back seat.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nice and serious...kicks ass


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The pic of it from the front with the headlights on and in motion looks fucking mean as hell.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Found this while crusing the B15Sentra Off Topic Section...I like


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Apon site of that I almost spluged my self. Damn thats even more sexy than I am and I'm dead sexy.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, now that pic is alot better!


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Here is a link with the low down on the new GTR and yes we are getting it. I plan on getting one in a few years.

http://www.geocities.com/bradbigboy/index_00000a.htm

edit:forgot the link


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Yeah, now that pic is alot better! *


yes it is, bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow....I'm impressed by those pics!

For awhile there, I tought Nissan was going to badge the G35 Coupe as a GTR (but with more Hp)......I would've been fine with that also. The G35 Coupe definately makes up for the awkward looking sedan.

Anyone have any possible MSRP figures for the anticipated R35?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I think its going to up around 40k-50k. It might be as low as 35k but thats about what I think it will be around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Someone here said that Nissan plans to put a VQ35 series motor in the new R35....is this the same motor used in the 350Z and G35, but with turbo???


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

The JDM version might be a Turbo charged. But the export versions are going to be supercharged.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: R35*



Nissan Terror said:


> *the R35 wich i have seen in tokyo is a replica of the infiniti yes it is AWD and it is TT and it runs 12's it has nice interior and it is coming to the u.s. after it comes out just like my R34 i got 1 when it first came out wich was 7 years after  *


you have a 95 R34? wow thats amazing, considering there was no R34 at that time. a 95 GT-R would be an R33. and no, the R35 was not released in japan yet. so you didnt see anything. there is a V35, which is exactly the same as the G35 in america. the second 'R35' concept that was posted, the one that looks more like an R34, is fake. that was made years ago by a magazine in japan as speculation as to what it might look like. it is in no way an indication of the actual R35 car. the R35 concept is similar to what the new GT-R will look like. i saw a picture of it, next to the new supra as well. i forgot the website. but ill look for it. its a twin turbo V6, and the new supra is an NA V6.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Here is the real R35 that will be what we'll get Here is the link:
http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.mv?file=car.mv&num=1044&left=

but remember its still a concept.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

I dont think that big bulky thing will get into production its a too wild design for people. Its sopposed to weigh around 4000lbs.Thats way to heavy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.conceptcarz.com/folder/vehicle.asp?car_id=4034 

Check out some new prototypes......Happy Viewing.....


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Incidental Report: seen at several JGTC races in japan were a pair of R34 GT-R's running twin turbo charged VQ35 engines...the next GT-R will be making its way to both the US and the rest of world and will most likely (for the sake of part interchangeability and ease of tech work at dealers) be using the above-said engine...it will be based on the FM platfrom of the G35, G35 SC, and 350Z, and will be using an upgraded version of the current ATTESSA AWD system as well as traction control/electronic braking control systems taken from the current R34...most of the electronic wizardy will also make the transfer, and some inside info from Nissan indicates that some numbers for hp are being pitched around that start with 5...but then again, who really knows until it hits are shores...but we can all dream can't we?


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*drools*......... :thumbup:


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

well, its official...as soon as the R35 gets here, my little sisters are going to be giving up their kidneys for sale on the black market so that their dear brother can have that car....


----------

